# Humble/Kingwood DU Banquet



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

The Kingwood/Humble DU Chapter will be holding our Banquet on Wednesday November, 14th at the Humble Civic center. If anyone is interested Please PM me for tickets. Early bird discounts and raffle tickets are available until Oct 17th.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

How much are tiks?


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry here is a little clarification.

The tickets are normally $65, but discounted to $50 with eight or more. If they are purchased before Nov.1st each one gets a chance at winning a shotgun in the early bird raffle. 

Single $65
Couple $90
Greenwing $25

Hope we can get some 2coolers out


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Coming up on two weeks. The date for the early bird changed. if anyone is interested let me know


----------

